# Morning after pill??



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

My hubby woke me up at 4:a.m. this morning to tell me that a 7 month old male kitten we had rescued was mating one of my Himalayian females that had come into heat during the night. I have him locked up but is it possible that she is bred already? Is there a morning after pill she could be given? Would would you guys do???? I am calling the vet asap. I have my own Himalayian stud cat but do not want to breed her with him for fear she is already bred by the dsh. What a dilema! This female is 1 1/2 years old and had only 2 heat cycles last summer, neigher of which produced kittens, even though my Himalayian male bred her on both occasions...and yes he is a proven stud, with 6 brand new babies just born this morning. Now what the heck do I do??


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh dear 
I have this sort of trouble when my bitches come into season. Its great fun trying to keep a rampant Bullmastiff at bay! 
Let us know if the vet can do anything.
Good luck.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they do injection for dogs so should be same for cats.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

I've heard they do it in US.....


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

If she only came into call that night you may be lucky because she wouldn't let him mate her 
But some girls don't call when there with a boy sooooo


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi...thanks for all the replies.....I called my vet in a panic yesterday and little Rambo (7 month old "renegade" male was taken right in and neutered). He is a bit lazy today but other than that fine for his ordeal. As for Haley, the female, she would not have anything whatsoever to do with my stud...preferring to hiss and hide....so now I wonder if she ever was in heat?? Anyone ever heard of a female going out of heat after one breeding?? She acts funny...calling a bit but no rolling etc. The stud is convinced she is in heat and is right after her...but she wants no part of him. As for a morning after pill....there is a needle for dogs but he has never used it on cats so hopefully this girl is not pregnant. My stud bred her on two different heat cycles last summer and she went out of heat entirely but no babies. This would be her first heat since last spring. Maybe she has some problem and should be spayed...time will tell on that one. My little orange and white Rambo still would attempt breeding even with his neuter.....but she would not stand for him either....not that I would have allowed it. I was merely "testing the waters" He must be watched for 30 to 60 days....till all hormone ceases.


----------

